# الان برنامج جوجل ايرث 4 لـ مشاهدة بيتك بالاقمار الصناعية Google Earth 4.0 Build 1693



## PETER_OSCAR (23 فبراير 2009)

Google Earth 4.0 Build 1693


بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

اصدار جديد من برنامج جوجل الارض Google Earth الشهير البرنامج الذى استطاع ان ينتزع اعجاب الناس, يستكشف الارض من خلال الاقمار الصناعية , واستطاع ان يحرز افضل 10 مشاريع لعام 2006 اذا تود استكشاف مواقع معينة فأن جوجل الارض يزودك بأدوات متقدمة للوصل الى المواقع الارضية بصورة سهلة بواسطة محرك البحث والفهرس السريع مع التحكم الرهيب للوصل الى افضل صورة للمواقع المحددة . برنامج مجانى متوافق مع (Windows 2K/XP ) 
صورة تبين وضوح وقوة البرنامج بالاصدارالجديد








مواصفات الجهاز : 


- Operating System : Windows XP

- CPU Speed : intel® Pentium® P4 2.4GHz + or AMD 2400xp
- System Memory ( RAM ) : 512MB
- 2GB Hard-Disk Space
- 3D graphics card : 3D-capable video card with 32MB VRAM or greater
- 1280x1024 , 32-bit true Color ***een
- Network Speed : 128 kbps Broadband / Cable internet


البرنامج : Google Earth 4.0
الإصـدار : Build 1693
الحجـــم : 12 MB


تحميل البرنامج

http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthWin.exe


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي يا بيتر علي البرنامج*​ 

*بس بعد التسطيب البرنامج مش بيكمل وبيقولي فيه خطأ*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (24 فبراير 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *ميرسي يا بيتر علي البرنامج*​
> 
> *بس بعد التسطيب البرنامج مش بيكمل وبيقولي فيه خطأ*​



شكرا على مرورك بس وانت بتسطبة بيكمل تسطيبة من النت


----------



## aymannn (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ولكن لا اعرف التعامل معة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

شكراااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +pepo+ (26 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر على البرنامج الرئع ده
ميرسى ياباشا​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


----------



## aymannn (26 فبراير 2009)

عندما افتح البرنامج تظهر لى شاشة غريبة وبأسفلها (ok)لا تمكننى من الدخول للبرنامج


----------



## لي شربل (26 فبراير 2009)

*ثانكيو peter_oscar 
أنا بعرف ها البروجرام واتسليت عليه كتير 
فعلا جميل بس ما جربت احمله من هون 
أتمنى للجميع يتسلو*​


----------

